# Having some issues, CRC errors/Ultra DMA/PIO mode



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 24, 2009)

Ever since i bought this new computer, i notice very troublesome times. The computer works amazing with games, speed( Note: XP is like 100 million times faster then W2K as in network speed is concern ) , but i notice i have been getting CRC errors, Volume is Corrupt, or in UT3 1335 errors, etc. Either when extracting files or try installing games, even tho to note: It does not happen when installing every game, just some. 

Now recently i just found out that its because both of my primary IDE channel's are set to Ultra DMA mode. With my Pentium III i have never seen or heard about CRC errors, and it was running in DMA mode, not Ultra DMA. 

Now i notice if i set it to PIO mode, the problems goes away. I can install games just fine and extract them just fine, but i did notice maybe 1-2 games still having problem extracting such as *COD4 and Crysis*, thats why you don't see any benchmarks yet lol , because i can't play them 

Anyways, i have 2 questions

#1 Is there a way to set my primary IDE channels to DMA and not Ultra?
#2 Could my Ram sticks be damage? 
*Note: People said if the ram is not working good, thats where the errors come from, however i have no problem playing games, so i am not sure if the ram is trouble, even tho i do plan to buy a brand new 2GB or 1GB stick soon*

I will continue to install games in PIO mode, until i get the new ram and see how it goes.


----------



## Asylum (Mar 24, 2009)

Get memtest86 and test your ram...If it comes up with any errors you have a bad stick!!


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 24, 2009)

CRC as in cyclic redundancy check? If so they are found in frames (packets) and have nothing to do with the ram. It would be a problem with your NIC or something else on your network.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 24, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> CRC as in cyclic redundancy check? If so they are found in frames (packets) and have nothing to do with the ram. It would be a problem with your NIC or something else on your network.



Yea i didn't think it was the ram, because my games are running just fine, i also ran the memtest86 up to 2-3 times, no errors. Now as for the network, i am using something called: usb to ethernet adaptor , hook up to my verizon modem. But the internet is fine. 
But also, as i said, when i switch over to PIO mode, which is slower, i can install games just fine. 

So i am really confused to see what is really causing the issue. My only guess, its the ULTRA DMA Mode.


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 24, 2009)

The CRC is the fourth and final part of a frame. A frame, or a packet, includes the senders MAC address, the receivers MAC address, the data, and the CRC. So if there is an error during the CRC (The thing that makes sure all of your data is there) then there is something wrong with either your network or the network you are trying to communicate with. If you are having problems with all the website's you try to connect to (or download from) then there is a problem with either your router, your switch (or hub), or your NIC. I would suggest changing out the NIC and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 24, 2009)

Alright so how do i go about checking out the NIC, go to dsl rounter and find NIC or something?
Also, i never had this problem , ever with my old rig and i use the same setup. I understand i am using a different rig, but its a better rig , so that should mean less problems right?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 24, 2009)

Btw, here is one of the errors i get


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you downloading from a disk or is it an online download? Also after reading over the original post take your DVD player out of ultra DMA but keep your hard drive in ultra DMA. DVD drives don't usually work right in ultra DMA. And to your question "I understand i am using a different rig, but its a better rig , so that should mean less problems right?" No new rigs usually mean more problems.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 25, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Are you downloading from a disk or is it an online download?


I don't have a problem downloading files. My issue is extracting rar or any file or installing games. Installing apps i don't seem to have this issue. Small apps anyway. 



DarkEgo said:


> Also after reading over the original post take your DVD player out of ultra DMA but keep your hard drive in ultra DMA. DVD drives don't usually work right in ultra DMA. And to your question "I understand i am using a different rig, but its a better rig , so that should mean less problems right?" No new rigs usually mean more problems.


I will change the dvd mode. But also keep in mind, these errors doesn't show up when installing every game, but i look into the issue more.

thanks for the help


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 25, 2009)

Hope this  quote helps:"On new systems there are few issues with running Ultra DMA, because the hardware is all new and designed to run in Ultra DMA mode. With older systems, things are a bit more complex. In theory, new drives should be backwards compatible with older controllers, and putting an Ultra DMA drive on an older PC should cause it to automatically run in a slower mode, such as PIO mode 4. Unfortunately, certain motherboards don't function well when an Ultra DMA drive is connected, and this may result in lockups or errors. A BIOS upgrade from the motherboard manufacturer is a good idea, if you are able to do this. Otherwise, you may need to use a special Ultra DMA software utility (available from the drive manufacturer) to tell the hard disk not to try to run in Ultra DMA mode. The same utility can be used to enable Ultra DMA mode on a drive that is set not to use it. You should use the utility specific to whatever make of drive you have." from here:http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/if/ide/modesUDMA-c.html


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 25, 2009)

*DarkEgo:* Changing my dvd writer to pio mode fix the problem. So now i can install games from the drive without anymore issues, thanks  




95Viper said:


> Hope this  quote helps:"On new systems there are few issues with running Ultra DMA, because the hardware is all new and designed to run in Ultra DMA mode. With older systems, things are a bit more complex. In theory, new drives should be backwards compatible with older controllers, and putting an Ultra DMA drive on an older PC should cause it to automatically run in a slower mode, such as PIO mode 4. Unfortunately, certain motherboards don't function well when an Ultra DMA drive is connected, and this may result in lockups or errors. A BIOS upgrade from the motherboard manufacturer is a good idea, if you are able to do this. Otherwise, you may need to use a special Ultra DMA software utility (available from the drive manufacturer) to tell the hard disk not to try to run in Ultra DMA mode. The same utility can be used to enable Ultra DMA mode on a drive that is set not to use it. You should use the utility specific to whatever make of drive you have." from here:http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/if/ide/modesUDMA-c.html



Yea i read that, i plan to look into that soon. My bios are already upgraded too. 
Thanks


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 25, 2009)

Alright the above problems are solve, thanks. But i have another issue, this time with Jericho and its related to the Integrated NIC. It seems to be a ethernet issue. But i don't have a ethernet card install. I use admtek usb to fast ethernet adaptor. Now here is the problem. When i go into my bios and turn off i think its Integrated NIC, Jericho does not want to even load up, but when i turn it on, i get a yellow question mark in device manager, and well i can't install it because i am not using a ethernet card, but jericho starts to load up, however it crashes when loading up to the menu.

Should i remove the admtek usb to fast ethernet adaptor and put the yellow ethernet cord from the modem to the back phone jack of my computer?


----------

